# Best time of day to start Clomid?



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it best to take it in the morning or evening? My consultant posted me the prescription and it doesn't say. Also sometimes I get spotting for a few day before af. Do I count that as the beginning of af? It says to take it cd2-6.

Thanks


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Jp  

Alot us take ours before bed, that way you sleep thru the se   
This has worked for me so far..........

I had same prob this month about when to start, but one of the lovely ladies here said, cd1 is full blood flow.

Good luck with clomid    is this your first round??

how did you get on with your docs appt?

T xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's quite some time since I was prescribed clomid but I remember being advised to take it in the evening, just before bedtime, so that hopefully sleep through majority of the side effects.

It certainly seemed to help me and I didn't suffer too badly at all from side effects although because I ovulate naturally and was taking it to boost (ie release more eggs), I did have even worse ovulation pain & symptoms.  The side effects from clomid can vary person to person, month to month so whilst one month you may notice no side effects at all, the next month you may get more....no hard and fast rules with clomid, frustratingly !

As for when you count cd1 (cycle day 1).....you should ignore all spotting and/or old brown blood...you only count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding and if that starts after around 3pm then you count following day as cd1 eg...

Monday....spotting and/or brown old blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday...cd1
Thursday...start taking clomid if prescribed to begin on cd2

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi
I am on my second round of Clomid (1st round was 50mg, 2nd round was 100mg). I found that the worst side effect was tiredness. I felt absolutely shattered!!! So if I have to go for round 3, Ill def take them in the evening. I was also told to take the first tablet on the second day of full bleeding - don't take spotting into account.
Hope this helps and good luck!!
Georgie


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> It's quite some time since I was prescribed clomid but I remember being advised to take it in the evening, just before bedtime, so that hopefully sleep through majority of the side effects.
> 
> ...





stavie said:


> Hi
> I am on my second round of Clomid (1st round was 50mg, 2nd round was 100mg). I found that the worst side effect was tiredness. I felt absolutely shattered!!! So if I have to go for round 3, Ill def take them in the evening. I was also told to take the first tablet on the second day of full bleeding - don't take spotting into account.
> Hope this helps and good luck!!
> Georgie





trixxi said:


> Morning Jp
> 
> Alot us take ours before bed, that way you sleep thru the se
> This has worked for me so far..........
> ...


Thanks for your help everyone! It is really confusing for me as af has been really light the last few months so it is hard to distinguish between bleeding and spotting. Sorry tmi but I don't even fill a mini tampon in 8 hours on my heavy day. So there are spots of blood on my liner but I don't need anything else yet. I am worried that it won't get any heavier. What happens if it isn't af and is just spotting with taking the clomid and going for the scan? What would happen if I do get heavier and therefore take the clomid too early?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------

